# Imax Thermo Suit 2-teilig verschiedene Gößen jetzt nur 89,99€



## am-angelsport (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot*
Imax*​ * Thermo Suit*​ *verschiedene Größen
*​ * 2pcs*​ *[43359] * ​ 

*nur 89,99 €
*​ Extrem warmer, 100% wasserdichter, zweiteiliger Thermoanzug aus superrobustem Nylonmaterial. ​ Abnehmbare Kapuze, große Außentaschen sowie Innentaschen. ​ Latzhose mit durchgehendem Reißverschluss und robusten, bequemen Trägern, große Außentaschen.​ 
​http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=+%09+Imax+Thermo+Suit++2pcs+&search_in_description=&x=10&y=15







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=+%09+Imax+Thermo+Suit++2pcs+&search_in_description=&x=10&y=15

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

